# Mitsubishi ws 55313 not powering on



## Steveocaster (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi, my name is Steven and I stumbled across a thread regarding a Mitsubishi ws 55313 that won't power on. I haven't seen my exact issue, so I'm making a new post. Sorry if I overlooked an existing one with my exact issue. The TV had error code 22, and I have already replaced the convergence ic chips and the two pico fuses. The kit I ordered also had blue resistors in it, but none of my board's resistors were bad. I replaced everything and the TV still will not lower on. It is my girlfriend's dad's TV, and I'm trying to save it because he loves it to death, but I've hit a wall. It clicks once, then you can hear it lose power. Before the operation, it clicked on, then clicked off. Same thing, but with two clicks. It's just one now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Same error code before and after the repair attempt?


----------



## Steveocaster (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Steveocaster (Feb 19, 2016)

Bump. Update. Girlfriend's dad ended up buying a new tv. He did say, however, that there was a guy there at hhgregg who worked on tvs and had a similar model. He mentioned something about a safety switch of some sort? He said if it's not a physical switch, it could be as simple as needing to put every single screw back in and trying to power it on then. Does that sound accurate? I did some digging on the web and can't find anything on it.


----------



## MrStop (Feb 24, 2016)

Steveocaster said:


> Bump. Update. Girlfriend's dad ended up buying a new tv. He did say, however, that there was a guy there at hhgregg who worked on tvs and had a similar model. He mentioned something about a safety switch of some sort? He said if it's not a physical switch, it could be as simple as needing to put every single screw back in and trying to power it on then. Does that sound accurate? I did some digging on the web and can't find anything on it.


Did you try that? I'm having similar issues with my Mitsubishi. I took a look and I didn't see anything that would resemble any kind of switches. From what I can tell, all of the screws go into either wood or plastic and I didn't see anything that would trigger shut down.


----------



## Steveocaster (Feb 19, 2016)

MrStop said:


> Steveocaster said:
> 
> 
> > Bump. Update. Girlfriend's dad ended up buying a new tv. He did say, however, that there was a guy there at hhgregg who worked on tvs and had a similar model. He mentioned something about a safety switch of some sort? He said if it's not a physical switch, it could be as simple as needing to put every single screw back in and trying to power it on then. Does that sound accurate? I did some digging on the web and can't find anything on it.
> ...


I haven't yet. They live about 30 minutes away from me and I haven't been able to get out there. It's worth a shot though. Will update when I do.


----------



## MrStop (Feb 24, 2016)

I wouldn't travel to put the back on as I don't think that is the problem. Your probably in the same boat as me and need to start going through circuits with a voltage meter (see the thread I posted).


----------



## Steveocaster (Feb 19, 2016)

That's the thing. I've done that already


----------

